# so you can make your windows flex more than mine with a pair of 10's? At 18Hz?



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Graham, my buddy, saves the day once again! I have tried burning this track as wma, mp3, cdda, wav, audio, iPOD and nothing would work. I redid it as "audio" and this time worked, IDKY it didn't before. I even emailed back and forth with Bassotronics himself, jarofwar at yahoo, paid him a dollar to email me back the HD version. Well here it is, 18Hz center frequency, sweeps down to 13Hz I believe! Thanks Graham! Thanks Bassotronics!

YouTube - The Bass Will Destroy You 18Hz sweeps to 13Hz mad flex.AVI


----------

